

Show HN: Twitter bot that tweets all HN posts with at least 70 comments - bradleyoesch
https://twitter.com/ScraperNews

======
bradleyoesch
I made this to learn about web scraping and twitter bots. I think scrapy was a
bit overboard for my needs but it's been good to learn, and twython is
surprisingly extremely easy to get running properly.

The reason why I went with comments over points is because I found myself
skimming the front page by looking at comments because I'm interested in posts
that generate discussion instead of posts that may be upvoted for interesting
titles.

Source code here:
[https://github.com/bradleyoesch/ScraperNews](https://github.com/bradleyoesch/ScraperNews)

------
sjs382
[https://twitter.com/newsyc50](https://twitter.com/newsyc50)

[https://twitter.com/newsyc100](https://twitter.com/newsyc100)

[https://twitter.com/newsyc150](https://twitter.com/newsyc150)

Very cool that it's open source, though.

